# Bananas are making me sick!?!



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Why would bananas make me sick? i like bananas. i want to eat them! but everytime i do i throw up. i am not pregnant or anything. i have never had this problem until DD was 6 mo old. now everytime i eat them they come right back up. then i feel sick to my stomach for the rest of the day. i havent tried a banana in 6 mo b/c of this. today i wanted to eat a pb&b sandwich but after only 3 bites i was already feeling queasy then i had to run. reg pb&j sandwiches dont do this, just bananas. why oh why would bananas make me feel so sick?


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't know, but my dd9 can't eat them either. They cramp her up and make her feel sick. She was fine with them for years, the all of a sudden they started to make her hurt and sick.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

This recently started happening to my DH, too. He would get violently ill after eating bananas - stomach upset, vomiting, diarrhea until it was all apparently out of his system.

Bodies can develop intolerances to certain foods over time, with no good reason behind it.

My DH's intolerances started with cucumbers... have you had any reaction to cucumbers? He read something that said there is often a progression, cucumbers, bananas, avocados, and something else... I can't find the site he was looking at for that. It might help if you do some googling on developing food intolerance - keep in mind that it is not a food allergy.


----------



## purplepaisleymama (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you by any chance have any latex issues? All of the foods that were listed above are natural latex foods. I would think that if your body is completely rejecting the food you might be better off not trying anymore, I know that a friend's dd had issues with vomiting a few foods consistently and then developed a very severe reaction after a few more exposures.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

Do you by any chance have any latex issues? All of the foods that were listed above are natural latex foods. I would think that if your body is completely rejecting the food you might be better off not trying anymore
yeah I'd get checked for a latex allergy as it is in so many things.

The more you eat them to see chances are the reactions will get worse.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i will never eat another banana again. the pain from today was excruciating. my stomach cramped all day and i threw up 3 times, down to dry heaves. that was all within an hour of eating the 3 bites of banana. i finally got some sprite (it calms my stomach) and some wendys chicken nuggets (chicken seems to calm my stomach too







). i feel better but then i got the big D. i was in there for an hour DH said. It hurts to sit. sorry TMI. my stomach is still cramping but it is feeling better. i am slowly drinking one real cold beer. that has always helped before. i might actually be hungry.

i don't have any problems with cucumbers, maybe a little gas. never noticed an reaction to latex though except the personal kind. and that wasn't that bad. as far an avocados, never liked guacomole. never tried any any other way. i do know that my body obviously hates bananas. so i will never touch them again.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Sounds like latex might become an issue for you if you don't keep it to a minimum. http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~aa....htm#FoodLatex


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

quote from siteeople who are allergic to latex may also react to banana, avocado, kiwi fruit, chestnut, plum, peach, cherry, apricot, fig, papaya, tomato, potato and some other plant foods. The list is still growing. The reason is that these plants contain proteins which are similar enough to latex proteins to react with our allergy-producing antibodies to latex. end quote

i eat tomatoes and potatoes just fine. i hope i dont become sensitive to them. i think i will have the doc do a test on me to see if i am allergic or if my body hates bananas for another reason.


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

throwing up after eating a certain food is a classic FPIES symptom. Link: http://allergies.about.com/od/foodallergies/a/fpies.htm

Hugs mama. Are you keeping everything else down okay?


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

everything else stays down just fine. i am perfectly fine today.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

I developed a banana allergy at 16. Had the same thing happen as you did.







I avoid them like the plague unless they're cooked (ie. banana bread/muffins) which dismantles the protein.

On that note, I suddenly, at 35, developed a hideous reaction to nectarines. Hives everywhere. I looked like the Thing







I think they're related to the banana family.

You'll get used to avoiding them, and soon lose the taste for 'em. I know, sounds terrible now...


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RainCoastMama* 
I developed a banana allergy at 16. Had the same thing happen as you did.







I avoid them like the plague unless they're cooked (ie. banana bread/muffins) which dismantles the protein.

On that note, I suddenly, at 35, developed a hideous reaction to nectarines. Hives everywhere. I looked like the Thing







I think they're related to the banana family.

You'll get used to avoiding them, and soon lose the taste for 'em. I know, sounds terrible now...

so are you allergic to just bananas and nectarines? are you allergic to anything else?


----------

